# Transitioning from score to DAW



## mekosmowski (May 25, 2020)

I'm moving from MuseScore with soundfonts to Reaper with VSTs. I've also downloaded Dorico SE. My plan is to write a small piece for flute VSCO2 Pro) and harp (Pianoteq) to get a feel for the workflow of each.

I'm planning to use trills, mordants and glissandi; are there any other ornaments / practices that are worthwhile experiencing the differences between notation and midi?

Also, I'm a touch overwhelmed by Reaticulate (the Reaper expression map extension). Is there anything grossly wrong with just writing different articulations on different tracks for now and evaluate expression mapping later?


----------



## Raymoland (May 26, 2020)

Absolutely nothing wrong with different articulations on different tracks. Even some of the pros do it this way. Not everyone likes expression maps.


----------

